# Backpack/carrier



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Colbie will be joining us on her first family vacation this winter when we travel to Lake Placid. Since we expect a lot of snow and ice there and she will only be 5 months old I am looking into some type of carrier or backpack I can wear and carry her around in.

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

You're going to have fun! I don't have a front or back pack but Tillies Mom, I believe, used a front back when she was young. Maybe she will chime in. Have a great time!
Jeanne


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I have two carriers for Vino&#8230;.

one is for flying (airline approved) http://sturdiproducts.com/products/sturdibag-extra-large

the other one is for carrying him around when we walk the trails. his little legs get tired and he just stops and looks at me (he's so cute) and in he goes: http://www.wayfair.com/Fou-Fou-Dog-Poochy-Dog-Pouch-in-White-CSN0322-25-FFA1047.html its cheaper on Amazon; I posted this one on Wayfair so you can see how the puppy fits. I like this one too because it folds up small looks like a "fanny-pack" but you can wear like a shoulder bag or a cross body bag.

How much does Colbie weigh?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

FUN! yes I used an "Outward Hound" front pack carrier when Tillie was a puppy, it worked great!!!


----------

